#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-05-28
<Christos``> hello?
<jussi> hello
<Christos``> i have a little problem
<Christos``> lol
<jussi> Christos``: please then use #ubuntu :)
<Christos``> ok thanks
<Sensiva> that metabot is totally awesome
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-05-29
<jussi> Sensiva: isnt it :)
<jussi> Sensiva: have you tried the client for it
<jussi> ?
<Sensiva> jussi not yet I am still trying to figure our more about the metabot
